

Ask HN:  Is Gmail becoming unusable for you? - Everest

I'm getting to the point where Gmail is  so slow that its borderline unusable. I've followed all the Internet advice on how to speed things up, but to no avail.  Its particularly frustrating because our startup uses Gmail....<p>Just thought I would vent...
======
gexla
No problems with my Gmail. Maybe you have some sort of lab features which are
slowing things down? Try disabling everything you can to troubleshoot it.

------
adrianmonk
My gmail account is fast. Even old messages (that I haven't accessed in weeks)
load quickly.

Gmail supports IMAP, so you could use some IMAP client on whatever machine(s)
you use most often, and then use the Gmail interface when you need to access
it from elsewhere. Many e-mail programs with locally cache the messages, so
even if Gmail's IMAP server were slow, you could still have a responsive UI.

------
kngspook
How old are your accounts?

This individual also had slow Gmail issues and his account was very old. His
issues were resolved when Gmail moved him to a new server.

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/06/my-gmail-is-
fast...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/06/my-gmail-is-fast-
again.html)

